
Why the Brain Is So Noisy - headalgorithm
http://m.nautil.us/issue/68/context/why-the-brain-is-so-noisy
======
logram
>You provide a certain input and you get a certain output. When you provide
the same input again and again, you get the same output. This is very
different in the brain. In the brain, even if you choose the exact same
stimulus, the response varies from trial to trial.

>Where does this variable response in the brain come from?

>There are various hypotheses. There is, for example, unreliable synaptic
transmission.

Maybe I am looking too much into a very simple example, but I disagree with
it. The brain has recurrence and memory. The first time you show me something
I react differently than the second time you show me it. Time has passed, my
brain has acquired tons of feedback information, I have an idea of what it is
before you show me again. If you have even the most simple models that
incorporate memory (such as higher order Markov chains), they will react
differently too.

------
jhallenworld
If there was no randomness, there would be no creativity.

